# Flourish Excel Leak! Makes My Hand Itch



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I order some Flourish Excel, and received it. 
The 2l bottle is more than a quarter empty due to a leaking cap and seal. 
Hopefully, seachem or bigals can replace it.

_Here's a picture of the mess_









But anyways, after cleaning up the mess and spills. My fingers feel dried up and my finger tips feel itchy. 
I'll go wash my hands now.

-John N.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a mystery to me what is in Excel, but if your hands start turning green or growing root hairs, let us know!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

what other goodies are in there?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> what other goodies are in there?


Hehe, all stuff for my new nano! Coralife Mini, some Prime, excel, Fish food, Shrimp food (lobster bites), a few test kits (boxes got soaked) and a heater with a free thermometer.  Look for my nano journal in a few weeks! :wink:

Hands no longer itchy, but still feel dry. Stupid leaky cap. How come they don't just seal the bottle using a foil seal? It has a stupid paper one that falls off. Even my fish food is better sealed than this, and that's just flake food! Wonder why seachem is cheesy on this area of production [-X

-John N.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> It is a mystery to me what is in Excel, but if your hands start turning green or growing root hairs, let us know!


Flourish Excel is a less reactive isomer of Glutaraldehyde, a surgical disinfectant.


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Try posting this in the Seachem forum- there is already a thread about leaky caps

HERE

The Seachem rep(s) are very responsive. I would also contact BigAl's to let them know.

Isaac


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I don't know why, but all the Seachem products I get have bad caps. For a company that makes such GREAT products you would think they could figure out how to package them. Now, as soon as I get my Flourish products I pour them into dosing bottles like the ones TMG comes in. Not only leaks, but the stupid paper seal never stays stuck to the inside of the cap. I always have it fall out and have to replace it! I want to dose/use the product without getting it all over me, you know?


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Another thing to remember is that they are still mislabeling all their bottles saying the caps are 5ml. The larger bottles have much larger caps. 

It is a great product though and a good company.

Bill


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I remember reading about Seachem trying to redesign the caps so that one thread equals X ml's. They were wanting to do away the the pipettes that come with the bottles. The last that I heard, they were still working on the design. It sounds like they still have some work to do because Big Al's stock is taken from fairly current stock shipped from Seachem.

Here's Seachem's MSDS sheets. Excel is found on the second page. Look for ParaGuard. http://www.seachem.com/support/MSDS.pdf


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Sometimes their sealing machinery gets out of calibration. It was way out of wack for about 6mo-1year so it might be that your product came from that batch... or the machine is messed up again. I'd let SeaChem know about it for sure.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Great News!* Seachem replied to my email regarding the situation. They told me they have been following my thread, and the other thread in their forum. They stated they are currently in the process of recalibrating their machinery, and this problem will be fixed shortly.

They offered to send me another 2L bottle for my troubles. Seachem gets a gold star in my book!

Thank you Seachem!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

John N. said:


> *Great News!* Seachem replied to my email regarding the situation. They told me they have been following my thread, and the other thread in their forum. They stated they are currently in the process of recalibrating their machinery, and this problem will be fixed shortly.
> 
> They offered to send me another 2L bottle for my troubles. Seachem gets a gold star in my book!
> 
> Thank you Seachem!


This is why I buy Seachem products 

Great stuff and awesome customer service.


----------

